# Grooming in Edmonton



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Regardless of where you take her, she should not be cut on. I tell my groomer to trim the fur around the pads of the feet and outline the ears, period. There is no cause to trim any other fur unless you are showing her or she has a matting problem that needs to be corrected. :wavey:


----------

